# Dead cylinder



## ebaker (Oct 23, 2005)

My 93 DOHC Maxima has an intermittently dead cylinder. I switched out the plug and coil with the adjacent cylinder and it made no difference. The dead cylinder coil sparked very well. I'm assuming the injector is faulty. I pulled the injector and it looked OK, but I have no way to test it. I tore the 2 O-rings when I reinstalled it. It's the holiday weekend and the dealers are closed. Are the O-rings readily available? Where's the best place to get a replacement injector? Os there a way to test it? The car runs normally, then if it sits a couple of hours it runs on 5 cylinders. There was no debris on the injector screen when I pulled it. 
thanks


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

I already answered this somewhere else


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

internetautomart said:


> I already answered this somewhere else



  

Answer it here then.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

I prefer the other board, he posted there anyhow, THEY let me have my sig like EVERY other board, this one won't let my normal sig


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

ebaker said:


> My 93 DOHC Maxima has an intermittently dead cylinder. I switched out the plug and coil with the adjacent cylinder and it made no difference. The dead cylinder coil sparked very well. I'm assuming the injector is faulty. I pulled the injector and it looked OK, but I have no way to test it. I tore the 2 O-rings when I reinstalled it. It's the holiday weekend and the dealers are closed. Are the O-rings readily available? Where's the best place to get a replacement injector? Os there a way to test it? The car runs normally, then if it sits a couple of hours it runs on 5 cylinders. There was no debris on the injector screen when I pulled it.
> thanks



Injectors from dealer run about $90 bucks each, and all of 6 of them would cost you at least $540. The labor charge is on top that as well. Typically, you would not just replace one, but all, since you want fairly even fuel flow that is equalized amongst them all. Check the color of your injector: yellow dot, green dot and so forth, as different years had different "dots". This will tell you which one you need. If you have the downtime and another car to drive, try pulling all of these injectors, and getting them flow tested and sonically cleaned, from witchunterperformance.com, and just buy one new one. Good luck.


----------



## DylanDET1 (Apr 28, 2006)

i had a similar problem with my old sr20de, if its sparking good it could be a faulty injector... remove them and plug them in individulay... with no fuel in the sys. listen for clicking, if the dead cyc's injector dosent try one of teh others.. if it dosent most shops or stores sell impulse lights that flash when pluged in if there is a pwr src.... my engine happend to be a wire bad in the harness and i had to use a new wire from the ecu to the injector harness because i couldn't find the break.... cost me 150 dollars for someone to suggest the injector was bad... he wanted 250 for labor...i took them all out and sonic. them at a shop for 80 and eneded up replacing all 4 b4 i thought to check the wire...... becuz i drove it for a extened time with 3cyc. i blew my engine and had to replace that 2 months later...


----------

